# Infoveranstaltung Rheinischer Fischerverband -  wie sich Funktionäre blamieren



## Thomas9904 (26. November 2017)

Redaktionell

*Infoveranstaltung Rheinischer Fischerverband 2017 mit DAFV und Westfalen-Lippe: Wie sich Funktionäre blamieren​*
Auf Wunsch als Thema abgesplittet.


----------



## Friedfischangeler70 (27. November 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*

So am  Samstag ist es soweit gewesen. Bin auf der Infoveranstaltung gewesen vom Rhfv. 
Gut besucht muss man sagen. Die Vorträge der Juristen sind sehr informativ gewesen. Besonders die Hinweise von Herrn Kreder auf das Verhalten von Intressenvertreter der Fischerei und da bin ich bei einem Thema was mich persönlich enttäuscht hat. Ich habe Herrn   Dr. Michael Möhlenkamp zum ersten mal Reden gehört als Intressenvertreter der Angler. Das ein Intressenvertreter ( denke er ist Hauptamtlich eingestellt ) seine persönliche Einstellung dort vertritt vor Mitgliedern die seine Funktion finanzieren hat mich erschrocken obwohl auf die Umfragewerte von Herr Arlinghaus verwiesen wurde und diese auch bekannt gewesen sind, dass ein grosser Teil der Angler Catch and Release betreiben. Diese Ignoranz hat mich erschrocken. Da sehe ich dann auch einem Zusammenschluss der beiden Landesverbände sehr skeptisch entgegen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. November 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*

Da wirst in der Minderheit sein - weisst doch ,wie das Präsidium für Rückkehr DAFV und (Kon)Fusion mit Westfalen-Lippe agitiert. 

Da wixt, äääh wächst zusammen, was zusammen gehört..


----------



## Kolja Kreder (27. November 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*

Möhlenkamp hat mir bestätigt, dass der Westfale der natürliche Feind des Rheinländers ist. Und da wächst in der Basis nicht zusammen, was zusammen gehört. Bei den Mitgliedern des RhFV sehe ich einen breiten Konsens zu Catch & Decide. Lediglich das Angeln ohne jedwede Verwertungsabsicht scheint mir von der Mehrheit nicht getragen zu werden. Jedenfalls war das meine Einschätzung bei dem vorhandenen Auditorium. 

Ich hoffe bei dem anschließenden Wortgefecht zwischen Möhlenkamp und mir ist ausreichend erkennbar gewesen, der Möhlenkamp hier seine private Meinung allen Anglern aufzwingen will.

Erschrocken war ich von der mangelnden Fachkompetenz der Präsidentin unseres Bundesverbandes. Da erzähle ich über eine halbe Stunde vom Vernünftigen Grund und dass der schon durch das LFischG gegeben ist. Dann kommt die Dame auf das "Podium" und gibt inhaltlich etwa folgendes wieder: Natürlich ist Angeln an sich der vernünftige Grund aber selbstverständlich nur, wenn der Fisch verwertet wird. !???

Zum Dorsch schlug sie wieder eine Erhöhung des Mindestmaßes vor. Ihr sollte doch aufgrund BAG-Limit und Rückwurfverbot klar sein, welch ein Unsinn eine solche Erhöhung des Schonmaß wäre. Offenbar ist ihr das aber nicht klar.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. November 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*

Sagen wir mal so:
Dass ihr nicht viel klar sein kann, ist mir schon lange klar ;-)


----------



## Friedfischangeler70 (27. November 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*

Ich hatte den Eindruck bei den Teilnehmern/ Mitgliedern des RHFV und damit die Basis, dass viele das Fangen und Zurücksetzen grundsätzlich nicht ablehnen.
Den Gästen scheint dieses ein unangenehmes Thema gewesen zu sein, so zumindest mein Eindruck.
Zu der Person ja so ist es gewesen#6
Die dort aufgeführten vernünftigen Gründe (alternativen zu der Verwertung) wurden ja von den Juristen benannt und auch in aktuellen Beispiele sogar erklärt.

Man muss diese nur aufnehmen und auch so der Öffentlichkeit präsentieren.
Das ist ein Politisches und Rechtliches Problem und damit eine Aufgabe der Verbände. 
So sehe ich das jetzt.:vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. November 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*

Du siehst das richtig - und Du hast Funktionäre gesehen von euch und von W-L und DAFV:
Begrab also Deine Hoffnungen auf Besserung, ihr seid bei den Totengräbern des Angelns organisiert....

Nicht umsonst wollen die fusionieren und so im DAFV bleiben...

Aber wer das weiter bezahlt, wills entweder so oder hats nicht besser verdient..


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (27. November 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*

Ich habe auch an der Veranstaltung teilgenommen, kam leider etwas zu spät (Stau), so das ich Möhlenkamp/Kreder verpasst habe, mir gings in der Hauptsache aber eh um den Auftritt der Bundespräsine und die Frage, wie Reiner Gube sich positioniert.
Was soll ich sagen : In bester Politikermanier wurde, unterstützt von einer beschissen gelayouteten Powerpoint-Präsentation darüber schwadroniert, in welche Sessel in Europa und Deutschland sie und ihre Mitarbeiter schon gepupst haben. Von Erfolgen oder konkreten Verbesserungen für Angler keine Rede, wie denn auch !!! Man sei jetzt so langsam dem Kindergarten entwachsen und nun quasi in der Grundschule angekommen.....
Dann wurde noch erläutert, wie böse Umweltministerin Hendricks doch sei, kein Wort davon, das man ihr ohne Not Zugeständnisse gemacht hat. 
Thema PeTA : Man ist nach wie vor der Meinung, das man auf Anfeindungen, Anzeigen etc. dieser Organisation am besten nicht reagiert, um denen keine Bühne zu bieten.... Business as usual halt !
Dann Reiner Gube : Der Beschluß zur Kündigung sei ja aus rein wirtschaftlichen Gründen erfolgt, von mangelnder Leistung seitens des DAFV sei nie die Rede gewesen ! Dann gabs für die Raucher noch ein plastisches Beispiel : Die 2,50€ Beitragserhöhung (die Präsine hatte zwar vorher von 3€ gesprochen, aber Schwamm drüber) wären auf das Jahr gesehen mal grade eine halbe Schachtel Fluppen, und das sollte einem ein schlagkräftiger und sich für Belange der Angler einsetzender Bundesverband doch wert sein.
Nach zwei leicht kritischen Nachfragen aus dem Publikum an die Präsine, die nebulös beantwortet wurden, rief Herr Gube dann zur Suppe, damit war die Fragestunde beendet !!!!
Mein persönliches Fazit : Jeder Cent für *diesen* Bundesverband ist rausgeworfenes Geld !!!
Gut besucht fand ich die Veranstaltung jetzt auch nicht wirklich, es waren ca. 95 Gäste anwesend.
Für mich wird es immer offensichtlicher, woher der Wind weht. Reiner Gube möchte sich mit der Fusion zwischen Rheinischem und Westfalen-Lippe einen Eintrag in die Geschichtsbücher verschaffen !!! Zu dumm, das W-L sagt : Fusion? Ja gerne !!!
Das geht aber nurdann, wenn der Rheinische Mitglied im DAFV bleibt ! Jetzt sieht Herr Gube seine Felle schwimmen und setzt alles daran, seine Mitgliedsvereine wieder auf Linie zu bringen... Wenn das nicht alles so erbärmlich wäre, könnte man glatt drüber lachen !!
Eins steht felsenfest, sollte der RhFV nicht fristgemäß bis zum 31.12.2017 beim DAFV kündigen, wird der Gesamtvorstand des Rheinischen verklagt werden.
Außerdem werden Anträge gestellt werden, die den sofortigen Wiedereintritt im Januar (nächste JHV) mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit verhindern werden.

tight lines
Tom


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. November 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*

Bruder im Geiste - dran bleiben!!

Lasst euch nicht weiter von diesen anglerfeindlichen Verbanditen verars.......


----------



## Friedfischangeler70 (27. November 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*

Ich bin nach dem Auftretten der guten Frau auch der Meinung, dass ein verbleib im Bundesverband nicht nötig ist.
Nur repräsentativ Auftreten reicht mir und auch der Basis nicht.
Das Thema der Veranstaltung beschäftigt die Basis sehr, es sorgt für unfrieden in den Vereinen und nur was von der See#d vorzubringen ist echt hart.

Wie soll man das der Basis wiedergeben.
Ich würde ja gerne wissen, ob hier im Anglerbord noch mehr Verein vom RHFV für einen Austritt sind?
Könnte man sowas einrichten wie eine Abfrage?:c


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. November 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*

Einfach Thread dazu aufmachen - aber glaubst Du echt, das macht einer so schnell öffentlich? 

Gibt wie cyprinusbarbus in den Vereinsvorständen nicht viele mit Rückgrat.. 

Und die früher mal welches hatten sind ja schon raus aus Verbänden..


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (27. November 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*

Das ist nicht die richtige Fragestellung : Es liegt ein Beschluß der letzten JHV mit über 80% für die Kündigung im DAFV vor. Sollte der Vorstand nicht fristgerecht kündigen, macht er sich strafbar. 
Viel wichtiger dürfte es sein , diesen Beschluß nicht im Januar schon wieder zu kippen ! Es herrscht doch absolut kein Grund für unnötige Eile !
Man hat doch ein ganzes Jahr Kündigungsfrist, da kann man doch in Ruhe beobachten, ob sich die Dinge beim DAFV in die richtige Richtung entwickeln und dann gegebenenfalls für den Spätherbst noch einen "Sonderparteitag" einberufen, um über Verbleib oder Kündigung im DAFV zu entscheiden. Das muß man den Delegierten schmackhaft machen !!


tight lines
Tom


----------



## Kolja Kreder (27. November 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*

Strafbar macht er sich nicht, aber möglicher Weise schadensersatzpflichtig. Siehe meine PN.


----------



## Friedfischangeler70 (27. November 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*

Das ist auch erstmal eine Lösung.


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (27. November 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*

@Thomas9904

Vielleicht sollte man die Posts von heute in den NRW-Verbände Thread verschieben oder sogar ein neues Thema öffnen : Infoveranstaltung des RhFV- ein Fazit der Anwesenden

tight lines
Tom


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (27. November 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*

@Thomas9904

Vielleicht sollte man die Posts von heute in den NRW-Verbände Thread verschieben oder sogar ein neues Thema öffnen : Infoveranstaltung des RhFV- ein Fazit der Anwesenden

tight lines
Tom


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (27. November 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*

Sorry, Kolja, habe keine PN .....#c

tight lines
Tom


----------



## Kolja Kreder (27. November 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*



cyprinusbarbus schrieb:


> Sorry, Kolja, habe keine PN .....#c
> 
> tight lines
> Tom


Ich habe sich noch einmal geschickt.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (27. November 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*

Irgendwas scheint mit meinem Postfach (PN) nicht zu funktionieren. Keine meiner PN kommt an und ich sehe sie auch nicht im PN-Ausgangsordner.


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (27. November 2017)

*AW: Infoveranstaltung Rheinischer Fischerverband -  wie sich Funktionäre blamieren*

PN ist angekommen, Antwort ist raus.....


----------



## NaabMäx (27. November 2017)

*AW: Infoveranstaltung Rheinischer Fischerverband -  wie sich Funktionäre blamieren*

Wie ist den der Begriff "Verwertung" definiert?!


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (27. November 2017)

*AW: Infoveranstaltung Rheinischer Fischerverband -  wie sich Funktionäre blamieren*

Davon war während meiner Anwesenheit nicht die Rede ....
Vielleicht kann Kolja mehr dazu sagen.....


tight lines
Tom


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (27. November 2017)

*AW: Infoveranstaltung Rheinischer Fischerverband -  wie sich Funktionäre blamieren*

Jetzt hat sie da schon wieder das Thema "Mindestmaßerhöhung für den Dorsch" rausgeholt? Das hat mich dann jetzt gerade wieder 45 Minuten Zeit gekostet, um ihr die negativen Folgen für den Angeltourismus und die fehlende wissenschaftliche Begründung für eine Erhöhung - gerade auch in Hinblick auf das Rückwurfverbot - per Mail zu erklären. Und ich dachte sie hat es verstanden...;+


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (27. November 2017)

*AW: Infoveranstaltung Rheinischer Fischerverband -  wie sich Funktionäre blamieren*

Warum sollte sie das verstehen (wollen) als kompetente Einmal-Anglerin ?????


tight lines
Tom


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. November 2017)

*AW: Infoveranstaltung Rheinischer Fischerverband -  wie sich Funktionäre blamieren*

um etwas verstehen zu können, braucht es gewisse intellektuelle Voraussetzungen und den Willen - ich persönlich glaube nicht, dass diese Dame das hat....

Und Funktionären im Rheinischen oder in Westfalen-Lippe, die trotzdem diesem DAFV mit dieser Dame hinterhecheln, auch denen fehlt dazu in meinen Augen jede Voraussetzung, um auch nur einfachste Dinge verstehen zu können..


----------



## Tobias85 (27. November 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*



Carp1970 schrieb:


> Die dort aufgeführten vernünftigen Gründe (alternativen zu der Verwertung) wurden ja von den Juristen benannt und auch in aktuellen Beispiele sogar erklärt.
> 
> Man muss diese nur aufnehmen und auch so der Öffentlichkeit präsentieren.



Hallo Carp, mal so aus Interesse und weil ich in der rechtlichen Thematik nicht so drin bin: Was sind denn diese anderen vernünftigen Gründe, die diese Juristen benannt haben? Das interessiert mich grade sehr...


----------



## Kolja Kreder (27. November 2017)

*AW: Infoveranstaltung Rheinischer Fischerverband -  wie sich Funktionäre blamieren*



NaabMäx schrieb:


> Wie ist den der Begriff "Verwertung" definiert?!



Verwertung als Lebens- oder Futtermittel. Biotonne zur Kompostierung ist kein vernünftiger Grund.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (27. November 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*



Tobias85 schrieb:


> Hallo Carp, mal so aus Interesse und weil ich in der rechtlichen Thematik nicht so drin bin: Was sind denn diese anderen vernünftigen Gründe, die diese Juristen benannt haben? Das interessiert mich grade sehr...



In meinem Artikel, den du auch hier auf dem AB findest haben ich dargelegt, dass das jeweilige LFischG die ausreichende Rechtfertigung für das Angeln ist, weil es dies ausdrücklich erlaubt. Es bedarf darüber hinaus keines weiteren vernünftigen Grundes. Den braucht es nur, wenn man den Fisch töten will. 

Darüber hinaus gibt es weitere (nicht anschließende Aufzählung)
Für die Gesellschaft wertvoll sind u.a.:

Erhalt von Biotopen 
Fischhege
Wiederansiedlungsprogramme
Angeln ist ein Wirtschaftsfaktor
Heranführen der Jugend an die Natur
Gesundheitlicher Nutzen des Angelns 
(Entspannung und Ausgleich in der Natur, Vorbeugung von Burnout, Angeltherapie bei u.a. bei ADHS- Kindern)

1+2 wurde früher auch von Binnenfischern betrieben. DIe gibt es aber kaum noch, so dass diese Funktion die Angler wahrnehmen.

Wirtschaftsfaktor ist immer ein Thema, daher ist das Schreddern von Eintagskücken auch nicht strafbar, auch wenn das in der Justiz keiner zugeben wird.

Der individuelle Erholungswert für den Angler wir von den Gerichten nicht als ausreichend angesehen. Hier bedarf es noch viel Lobbyarbeit. Dies gilt für die obigen Punkte insgesamt. Dies ist es, was der DAFV tun müsste, aber nicht tut!


----------



## Tobias85 (27. November 2017)

*AW: Infoveranstaltung Rheinischer Fischerverband -  wie sich Funktionäre blamieren*

Hallo Kolja,

danke für deine ausführliche Antwort! #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. November 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Dies ist es, was der DAFV tun müsste, aber nicht tut!


Nicht nur der DAFV nicht - keiner der ihm angehörenden LV, auch nicht der Rheinische.

Trotzdem Du involviert bist, auf dern HP nur Naturschutzgedrisse und DAFV-Lob....

Ein genauso rückständiger und strukturell anglerfeindlich-verrotteter Verband wie Westfalen-Lippe oder der DAFV...

Von daher ist der Präsidiumswunsch des Rheinischen nach Fusion mit dem Angelverbotsverband Westfalen-Lippe (Setzkescher, Marina Rünthe etc.) und Rückkehr zum Verwertungs-DAFV zwangsläufig und in sich stimmig - es findet an Anglerfeinden zusammen, was zusammen gehört..

Dass Drosse in eurem Verband noch vielen Vereinsvorsitzenden und Verbandsfunktionären als "Held" gesehen wird, weisst Du auch und sei nur am Rande angemerkt. 

Ich empfinde Deinen Einsatz FÜR Angler in einem so rückständig, anglerfeindlichen Verband klasse. 

Wie ich Erfolgsaussichten einschätze bei strukturell so verkommen Organisationen, ist ja bekannt...

Schreib uns, wenn Du frustiert hingeschmissen hast...

Dann helfe ich beim organisieren des Übertritts von Vereinen in den Anglerverband AVN und Gründung einer NRW-Gruppe in deren Verband (bei denen satzungsgemäß möglich)..

Man muss nur wollen - man MUSS NICHT BEI ANGLERFEINDEN BLEIBEN!!!


----------



## kati48268 (28. November 2017)

*AW: Infoveranstaltung Rheinischer Fischerverband -  wie sich Funktionäre blamieren*

Gut, dass ein eigenes Thema eröffnet wurde, sonst ware das für mich (und vermutl. viele Andere) untergegangen oder gar nicht aufgefallen.



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> ... der Möhlenkamp hier seine private Meinung allen Anglern aufzwingen will.


Es gibt sehr viele, die der Meinung sind, dass im Verband Westfalen-Lippe der Schwanz mit dem Hund wedelt und die Richtung der Verbandspolitik bestimmt.

Dass ein _Angestellter_ die Meinung der Mitglieder drehen will, ist ein Vorgang, der in kaum einer Vereins-Organisation geduldet werden würde; leider hier Realität.



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Erschrocken war ich von der mangelnden Fachkompetenz der Präsidentin  unseres Bundesverbandes ...Offenbar ist ihr das aber nicht klar.


Willkommen im Club derjenigen, die diese Dame persönlich kennenlernen durften.
Das hat etwas von einer extrem kalten Dusche, das Gefühl sich grad Fusspilz einzuhandeln wächst mit der Dauer des Erlebnisses zu einer gesicherten Erkenntnis ...& das Handtuch und die Kleidung wurde auch gestohlen.

Man darf hier nicht auf 'verstehen, einsehen, begreifen,...' hoffen, nicht mal auf den Willen dazu. Das meine ich gar nicht beleidigend, sondern eher realistisch ernüchternd. Die Dame ist vollkommen faktenbefreit & beratungsresistent.


----------



## kati48268 (28. November 2017)

*AW: Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion*



cyprinusbarbus schrieb:


> Das muß man den Delegierten schmackhaft machen !!


Mein Rat, der auf (schlechten!) Erfahrungen gerade in diesen Bereichen beruht:

Ihr müsst euch _>vor_< den entsprechenden Versammlungen mit anderen Vereinen kurz schließen, 
Allianzen bilden, 
zusehen, dass die Mitstreiter auch zu den Abstimmungen kommen, 
eure Redebeiträge aufeinander abstimmen um in der Versammlung weitere Delegierte auf eure Seite zu ziehen, 
sowohl Verstand wie Herz muss angesprochen werden,
wenn möglich sogar schon vorher sichere Mehrheiten organisieren.

Geht unbedingt davon aus, dass 'die Gegenseite' dies genauso versucht. Zu hoffen, erst auf der Versammlung mit guten Argumenten zu überzeugen geht in die Hose.

Ich wünsche euch viel Glück!
Euer Erfolg wird allen Anglern in NRW zugute kommen,
bei einem Austritt sogar Anglern in ganz D.
#h


----------



## Kolja Kreder (28. November 2017)

*AW: Infoveranstaltung Rheinischer Fischerverband -  wie sich Funktionäre blamieren*

Ich nehme gerne PNs entgegen und stehe Rede und Antwort.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. November 2017)

*AW: Infoveranstaltung Rheinischer Fischerverband -  wie sich Funktionäre blamieren*

Schon ganz gut, wenn das nicht nur per PN, sondern auch öffentlich geht.

Gemauschelt im Hintergrund wird schon genug statt offen kommuniziert und informiert in den Verbänden..

Und wenns privat läuft, gibts keinerlei Kontrolle durch andere Anwesende..


----------



## Kolja Kreder (29. November 2017)

*AW: Infoveranstaltung Rheinischer Fischerverband -  wie sich Funktionäre blamieren*

Thomas, ich schreibe und erkläre nichts, was du nicht schon von mir wissen würdest.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. November 2017)

*AW: Infoveranstaltung Rheinischer Fischerverband -  wie sich Funktionäre blamieren*

Warum dann nicht öffentlich ??

Nicht falsch verstehen - aber mit genau diesen Hintenrumgeschichten schafft man nicht gerade Vertrauen ..

Aber musst Du wissen, es war nur ein Tipp.

Zu helfen, wenn jemand Schwierigkeiten mit dem Verband hat hat:
PN, keine Frage...

Angeln, Angel- und Verbandsplitik:
NUR öffentlich in meinen Augen, dass MUSS jeder mitkriegen können, will man tatsächlich was ändern..

Denn dass man dem Rheinischen und seine Funktionären nicht trauen kann, haben sie nunmal oft genug bewiesen - Absicherung durch Fakten in die Öffentlichkeit dient auch jedem ehrlichen Funktionär

Ist aber nur meine persönliche Sicht der Dinge.


----------

